# Remote Tuning - You asked, I'm delivering



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok im going to keep this quick and to the point. I used to offer remote tuning for those that didnt know how to tune and wanted to see a first hand look at a simple tuning process that actually works. I haven't offered it in a while now due to a few reasons. Mostly being busy and it not being worth the effort. I recently teased that i MAY be offering it again if we get too slow from this whole Covid thing, but thankfully we have had a constant stream of work so i was putting it off. That said, my inbox has been blowing up with requests for it, so i think i will do another short run of them. Here is the deal with it. This is MOSTLY so you can see first hand how to go through the process of tuning a car with a pretty easy to understand and basic method. It also obviously gets you a tune. This is better suited for those who are wanting to learn to tune on their own, but don't really know where to start and are feeling overwhelmed by it all. If you think this is going to be free or that it should be free, stop reading here and go play in off topic with the rest of the nut jobs on this site. There are requirements from your end if you want to do this. Do NOT message me if you do not meet all of these requirements. If you do and you don't meet all 7, I'm going to ignore you as I do not have time to waste.

1) you have GOOD internet where your car is parked
2) you have a laptop that isn't slow, and is ready to go with Room EQ Wizard and Teamviewer already downloaded on it. Both are free
3) you have a measurement microphone
4) you are competent enough to pause a track, play a track, and hold a microphone
5) you have a phone to call me on. If you arent in the US, you need to have FB messenger.
6) you have a DSP that isn't a buggy POS that will make me want to jam forks into my eyes
7) you have $300+ in your Paypal or venmo ready to go. $300 is the minimum, and goes up from there if you have rear speakers, want a 2 seat tune, etc etc..

and most importantly... DO NOT COME TO ME IF YOUR INSTALL IS NOT 100% READY! Doors not deadened yet? do not message me. "hey my install will be done in 2 weeks, can we do it then?".. don't do that. Gains not set yet? do not message me. "i have a minor problem with Xyz but its ok I'll figure it out after".. do not message me. Integrated into the OEM system but didnt do it properly ( i can verify that)... do not message me. I think you get it..

If you think that price is too much, tough. Learn on your own then. Its less than what i charge for a tune at the shop, which i think is only fair to you considering you arent getting my ears on it as well as verifying that the install is correct.

Another thing, i am only offering this in the mornings and evenings. by that i mean between 8am-11am, and 7pm-11pm eastern time. Dates from 5/12/2020 to 5/30/2020. Dont have those times/dates available? Then you guessed it.. don't message me. I do not have time for that and I'm already pretty fed up with this place as a whole to be quite frank, but I'm a glutton for punishment so here i am.

Lastly, i have done this with maybe about 40 people so far. I have only had one person say that the end result wasn't good. Guess what, turns out he had a crappy install with no deadening, doors that weren't sealed, and integrated into the oem system the wrong way. I guess that was my fault for not verifying, but what i am getting at is that this process works if you have your basics covered.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Do we have to wear a facemask during the call?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

My install is almost done, I'll FB message you from my spotty hotspot.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

First...I think this is diyma dude of the year stuff. Second...Can I donate to the kountz Facebook live version of this? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

On a serious note... Nick is great at cutting through the bs and I bet he'd be a great to learn from. If this was 2007 I'd be all over this. It's a great deal for anybody jumping in head first

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

If his remote skills are just as good as his in car skills, you will enjoy his tune. Well worth the $300 minimum charge. This is a no brain'r


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> If his remote skills are just as good as his in car skills, you will enjoy his tune. Well worth the $300 minimum charge. This is a no brain'r


your car was done purely with measurement. Its essentially the same as what i get out of a remote tune


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Skizer has done this with me about a year ago,, all i can say if your new to tuning this is money well spent.. there is a lot to learn. i may have been one of his first remote tunes. MONEY WELL SPENT.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> your car was done purely with measurement. Its essentially the same as what i get out of a remote tune


That's my point, I think we(you) spent 90min and haven't really adjusted it much since.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Is $300 a normal price of a tuning, or is this more because it's being done remotely? I was just wondering if I took a vehicle to a shop if this is about what the going rate is?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

blammo585 said:


> Is $300 a normal price of a tuning, or is this more because it's being done remotely? I was just wondering if I took a vehicle to a shop if this is about what the going rate is?


depends on what shop. For the ones that can genuinely tune, they charge more. I charge more because theres more to do. 300 is less than what you would pay for a good tune elsewhere.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

blammo585 said:


> Is $300 a normal price of a tuning, or is this more because it's being done remotely? I was just wondering if I took a vehicle to a shop if this is about what the going rate is?


Depending where u go and who does it, could actually be more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

300-500 seems average and Nick is quite competent. Little douchey but he can make a system sound good. 
It takes time. A lot of time. So its worth paying someone for their skills. My pro tuned vehicle sounds better than the one I tuned myself. May have something to do having double the speakers and double the power with 100x the DSP ability too.... lol

I bust Nicks balls but the man is talented.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

curious but how long does it typically take since its only $300


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> curious but how long does it typically take since its only $300


assuming the install is good, the internet connection and computer are of no issue, and im using a helix, could be as quick as 10 mins if i do it with auto eq lol. But thats not the point of this. The point of this is to show a basic process so people can start doing it on their own. That process, again, with a helix and everything correct, could be as quick as 45 mins but is usually 1.5 hours. Should be no more than 2 hours. If it is, something is wrong.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> assuming the install is good, the internet connection and computer are of no issue, and im using a helix, could be as quick as 10 mins if i do it with auto eq lol. But thats not the point of this. The point of this is to show a basic process so people can start doing it on their own. That process, again, with a helix and everything correct, could be as quick as 45 mins but is usually 1.5 hours. Should be no more than 2 hours. If it is, something is wrong.


seems like a headache for little gain unless you are doing a lot of them. i will pay for kountz tune if you broadcast it😬


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> seems like a headache for little gain unless you are doing a lot of them. i will pay for kountz tune if you broadcast it


I know you are successful, but idk if anyone on this forum could pay me enough to deal with him anymore lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I know you are successful, but idk if anyone on this forum could pay me enough to deal with him anymore lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


it would be worth the money


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not around here much. Why does that name sound so familiar?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> I am not around here much. Why does that name sound so familiar?


because hes probably made you facepalm very hard a few times


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm glad I'm happy with throwing an amp to front speakers with an 80 Hz high pass and an amp to the sub with 80 Hz low pass and calling it a day. I couldn't see myself spending several hundred on a tuning. There's nothing wrong with that; it's just not for me. I'd rather spend it on a product like more speakers or subs or amps. Out of curiosity I'm going to look into this kind of thing more when we're able to get out and about. I'm still curious as to whether the shops around here have someone competent enough to do this kind of thing.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

blammo585 said:


> I'm glad I'm happy with throwing an amp to front speakers with an 80 Hz high pass and an amp to the sub with 80 Hz low pass and calling it a day. I couldn't see myself spending several hundred on a tuning. There's nothing wrong with that; it's just not for me. I'd rather spend it on a product like more speakers or subs or amps. Out of curiosity I'm going to look into this kind of thing more when we're able to get out and about. I'm still curious as to whether the shops around here have someone competent enough to do this kind of thing.


The problem is that the $300 spent on gear wouldn't even come close to the improvement in sound that you would get from a decent tune (assuming there is already half way decent equipment, a dsp and a halfway decent install)...


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> The problem is that the $300 spent on gear wouldn't even come close to the improvement in sound that you would get from a decent tune (assuming there is already half way decent equipment, a dsp and a halfway decent install)...


The thing is, I've heard demo cars when Crutchfield used to have events there...cars from Kenwood, Polk, etc...that sounded just incredible. This was mid to late 90s, before DSP. These cars were just using multiple drivers, multiple amps, electronic crossovers, and EQs. I guess you could say the car was tuned by the EQ but it was still done without DSP.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

blammo585 said:


> ...
> I'm still curious as to whether the shops around here have someone competent enough to do this kind of thing.


Depends on where "around here" is.
Some places "around here" would be >$300 in fuel to get to.

Clearly if it seems like it is too much $ then just don't do it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

blammo585 said:


> The thing is, I've heard demo cars when Crutchfield used to have events there...cars from Kenwood, Polk, etc...that sounded just incredible. This was mid to late 90s, before DSP. These cars were just using multiple drivers, multiple amps, electronic crossovers, and EQs. I guess you could say the car was tuned by the EQ but it was still done without DSP.


demo cars are usually nothing good believe it or not. Listen to a car that's purpose build for sound quality, or even a regular install with a proper DSP tune on it and i can promise that you will never be able to go without it


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks. I haven't laughed that hard all day.

Nick, I'll call when I am ready.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

This sounds great Nick. I'll have to chase up time zone differences. Can i do it in my pyjamas? Normally I sleep in the nude but winter is coming here 🤣🤣🤣

Seriously though:

i may miss the time window deadline as i am waiting for a WIFI controller and USB HEC module. I am in the wrong hemisphere for quick delivery at the moment
I have a MTK1 sitting at my installers and my install is complete with sound deadening : Sam's Challenger
and I have an I Nano and a topping DAC/USB to SPDIF converter. One will stay in the car and one will get used with my PC. I'd like to work out the best setup before tuning.
8:30 am here is 7pm New York Time Would you consider a Friday night tuning session for you which would be sat morning here?
Oh and i'f I couldn't get myself sorted by 5/30 and I came begging would you consider it?
I absolutely have no problem with the cost even with the **** exchange rate at the moment. People should be payed for their expertise. **** I pay for golf lessons. I've payed for running technique analysis. People who complain really dont get it. 

Out of interest if we do an initial tune and i wanted to come back to you later what's your hourly rate? 
Cheers
Sam


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

blammo585 said:


> I'm glad I'm happy with throwing an amp to front speakers with an 80 Hz high pass and an amp to the sub with 80 Hz low pass and calling it a day. I couldn't see myself spending several hundred on a tuning. There's nothing wrong with that; it's just not for me. I'd rather spend it on a product like more speakers or subs or amps. Out of curiosity I'm going to look into this kind of thing more when we're able to get out and about. I'm still curious as to whether the shops around here have someone competent enough to do this kind of thing.


Without wanting to be overly antagonistic im not sure a post announcing to the world you'd rather spend the money on equipment is helpful at all.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh and nick is there homework reading i should do first?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> Without wanting to be overly antagonistic im not sure a post announcing to the world you'd rather spend the money on equipment is helpful at all.


I think it might be worthwhile.
If those 90's demo vehicles were good, then were they coaxials? or what made them good?

Some of that could spills over into this millennium?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

blammo585 said:


> The thing is, I've heard demo cars when Crutchfield used to have events there...cars from Kenwood, Polk, etc...that sounded just incredible. This was mid to late 90s, before DSP. These cars were just using multiple drivers, multiple amps, electronic crossovers, and EQs. I guess you could say the car was tuned by the EQ but it was still done without DSP.


You're actually describing more or less 2/3 of what a DSP mainly does, namely EQ adjustment and crossover settings/tuning. Does it matter if it's done digitally on a screen, or by manually pushing analogue sliders and screwing on knobs? 

Yes, I was also around the car audio scene in the same time period, been to every local car audio event and competition since about 1994 until the early 2000s. And even back then the top sounding SQ cars often had some sort of early gen DSP installed. Pioneer ODR, Sony Mobile ES and XES, Clarion HU with "black box" external DSPs, Rockford Fosgate Symmetry etc. 

Point is, signal processing was used as much then as now, only difference is that's its now done in the digital domain, not the analogue.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

blammo585 said:


> The thing is, I've heard demo cars when Crutchfield used to have events there...cars from Kenwood, Polk, etc...that sounded just incredible. This was mid to late 90s, before DSP. These cars were just using multiple drivers, multiple amps, electronic crossovers, and EQs. I guess you could say the car was tuned by the EQ but it was still done without DSP.


Where are you located? Assuming somewhere in Virginia if you used to go to Crutchfield events, if so, you should try to get out to one of the VA or NC meets (when we are allowed out of our houses again) and get some demos of cars with a DSP, might change your mind, might not and if you are happy with what you have, then that's what really counts. Even if you hate how every car with a DSP sounds, you'll still enjoy a day talking a bunch with like minded individuals.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

naiku said:


> Where are you located? Assuming somewhere in Virginia if you used to go to Crutchfield events, if so, you should try to get out to one of the VA or NC meets (when we are allowed out of our houses again) and get some demos of cars with a DSP, might change your mind, might not and if you are happy with what you have, then that's what really counts. Even if you hate how every car with a DSP sounds, you'll still enjoy a day talking a bunch with like minded individuals.


Yeah I think there was supposed to be something in NC that I was going to try to go to, but that event probably is canceled now.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, that was likely Bertholomeys meet in NC, he's rescheduled it to November and it's now going to be held in Pulaski, VA. Here's the thread with the details... 2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

naiku said:


> Yep, that was likely Bertholomeys meet in NC, he's rescheduled it to November and it's now going to be held in Pulaski, VA. Here's the thread with the details... 2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia


OK. Pulaski is only about 2 hours from me.


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

Oooof I'm just waiting for my DSP to show up as the final piece of my system....I really hope it arrives before the 30th so I can take advantage of thissssssss

OP don't leave me in the dust! 

(Yes I signed up just to say that!)


----------



## theobjectivist (Sep 29, 2016)

Just to confirm, you can tune the newest zapco HDSPs?


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Mar 3, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Ok im going to keep this quick and to the point. I used to offer remote tuning for those that didnt know how to tune and wanted to see a first hand look at a simple tuning process that actually works. I haven't offered it in a while now due to a few reasons. Mostly being busy and it not being worth the effort. I recently teased that i MAY be offering it again if we get too slow from this whole Covid thing, but thankfully we have had a constant stream of work so i was putting it off. That said, my inbox has been blowing up with requests for it, so i think i will do another short run of them. Here is the deal with it. This is MOSTLY so you can see first hand how to go through the process of tuning a car with a pretty easy to understand and basic method. It also obviously gets you a tune. This is better suited for those who are wanting to learn to tune on their own, but don't really know where to start and are feeling overwhelmed by it all. If you think this is going to be free or that it should be free, stop reading here and go play in off topic with the rest of the nut jobs on this site. There are requirements from your end if you want to do this. Do NOT message me if you do not meet all of these requirements. If you do and you don't meet all 7, I'm going to ignore you as I do not have time to waste.
> 
> 1) you have GOOD internet where your car is parked
> 2) you have a laptop that isn't slow, and is ready to go with Room EQ Wizard and Teamviewer already downloaded on it. Both are free
> ...


Would this Microphone work? "Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone" from www.parts-express.com!

If not could someone recommend one that wont break the bank? Thanks


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jbrettk123 said:


> Would this Microphone work? "Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone" from www.parts-express.com!
> 
> If not could someone recommend one that wont break the bank? Thanks


yep, that works


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

theobjectivist said:


> Just to confirm, you can tune the newest zapco HDSPs?


probably, but if the software is the same I'm not sure I want to lol


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Mar 3, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> yep, that works











Home


Dayton Audio iMM-6 Calibrated Measurement Microphone for Tablets iPhone iPad and AndroidThe Dayton Audio iMM-6 is a professional-quality measurement and recording microphone that is designed to work with the entire suite of Apple "iDevices" – iPad, iPhone, and iPod (with 3.5 mm jack). The rugged...




www.parts-express.com





Could this also work for much less?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jbrettk123 said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Dayton Audio iMM-6 Calibrated Measurement Microphone for Tablets iPhone iPad and AndroidThe Dayton Audio iMM-6 is a professional-quality measurement and recording microphone that is designed to work with the entire suite of Apple "iDevices" – iPad, iPhone, and iPod (with 3.5 mm jack). The rugged...
> ...


no


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Jbrettk123 said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Dayton Audio iMM-6 Calibrated Measurement Microphone for Tablets iPhone iPad and AndroidThe Dayton Audio iMM-6 is a professional-quality measurement and recording microphone that is designed to work with the entire suite of Apple "iDevices" – iPad, iPhone, and iPod (with 3.5 mm jack). The rugged...
> ...



It won't measure at all/anywhere near accurate above 7k or below 100. This are only good for letting you know about where you have a ridiculous peak Pretty much needs to be some sort of USB mic. If you can't find a Dayton try Minidsp.


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

DSP should arrive tomorrow....now just need the goddamn MICROPHONE to hurry it's ass upppppp T.T

I gotta say I'm really stoked on this. I was planning on doing it all on my own and learning as I go (as I really want to be able to actually _learn_ how to do it, rather than have someone else just do it), but when I found this I lit right up. There's really nobody in my area to help with this sort of thing, so to be able to actually learn this skill from someone else (the great SkizeR) and also know it's getting done properly is pretty much priceless to me.


......aaaaaand that's my story!


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't wait for my remote tune next Wednesday and see how far off I might be on the tune I did. The biggest take away from this is hopefully learning what I've been doing wrong.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

spiff39 said:


> DSP should arrive tomorrow....now just need the goddamn MICROPHONE to hurry it's ass upppppp T.T
> 
> I gotta say I'm really stoked on this. I was planning on doing it all on my own and learning as I go (as I really want to be able to actually _learn_ how to do it, rather than have someone else just do it), but when I found this I lit right up. There's really nobody in my area to help with this sort of thing, so to be able to actually learn this skill from someone else (the great SkizeR) and also know it's getting done properly is pretty much priceless to me.
> 
> ...


Where in Canada are you? Just asking.


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Where in Canada are you? Just asking.


Thanks for asking! I'm in beautiful sunny Regina. The city that rhymes with fun!


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

Update! (Since I'm sure you all care so much and are dying to know 😂) Solen (Canadian Minidsp distributor) just cancelled my order and told me the mic is on backorder 😭😭

Absolutely nobody in the world has one of these things in stock other than Cross Spectrum, so I ponied up the extra few shekels and placed an order with them. I guess I'm happy that I'll be getting a better(?)mic, but I'm just hoping it arrives in timmmmmmmme this anxiety is killing me ...


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Have you tried ordering from minidsp directly? They sell the mic and ship very fast.


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

opekone said:


> Have you tried ordering from minidsp directly? They sell the mic and ship very fast.


Out of stock also 

I'm actually pretty excited about the cross spectrum model now, I'm just hoping it arrives in time.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

spiff39 said:


> Out of stock also
> 
> I'm actually pretty excited about the cross spectrum model now, I'm just hoping it arrives in time.


i may extend the dates to just being "open" if everything goes well. So far, it mostly has.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

spiff39 said:


> Thanks for asking! I'm in beautiful sunny Regina. The city that rhymes with fun!


A heart attack is no fun.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

^^^both of those made me laugh


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

That's what she said!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> ^^^both of those made me laugh


Q: What is the difference between each of those things?
A: one of them leads to heartache.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

If you were closer I'd let you borrow my mic.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

AVIDEDTR said:


> If you were closer I'd let you borrow my mic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



All good my friend! But I certainly appreciate the offer 💪🙂


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Im in Oz and got a helix MTK1 microphone delivered in a week from melbourne to adelaide (800 km) for AU$420 which is US$270. Perhaps that's a bit more expensive than other mics but its a piece of art and completely solid. It would last forever in a pro workshop. Can't beat german engineering. My installer has never installed a helix before. He tuned my ultra by ear on install. We did an autotune with the mic it sounded great before its smashed that. I cant wait to learn more about how to do this myself. Great soundstage so much detail. Biggest problem is its so revealing **** recordings sound ****. I have a home system that would cost me AU$20 to 30k to replace. The car system now sounds practically as good. It is AU$10K of hardware hertz speakers subs and amps and a helix ultra. Its a hot noisy turbo diesel misubishi SUV and the installers completely gutted the car and its fully insulated with dynamat and dynaliner so that was a AU$5K job. My advice get a dsp and a mic and GET A TUNE. So worth it. Ive sold top end home hifi i have a great speaker based system and planar headphone setup at home I'm always at gigs. I know what sounds good. As soon as my USB HEC module and bluetooth controller turn up from germany and the install is finished ill be begging nick for a lesson. And US$300 is AU$500. The Australian distributor of audiotech fisher who was an installer and tuner says he guesses there might be 1 or 2 tuners in Oz who could do as good a tune in a car as Nick could do remote. He's got a serious international reputation. Jesus christ how often do you get to be taught by someone like that? FFS it's a no brainer. Cheers sam.


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

Received my shipping confirmation from Cross Spectrum today 🙂


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

DSP finally came in! 
....still just waiting on the mic to turn up T.T


----------



## spiff39 (May 12, 2020)

(mic still hasn't turned up  hopefully it's still cool if I message you about your services after the 31st!)


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

spiff39 said:


> (mic still hasn't turned up  hopefully it's still cool if I message you about your services after the 31st!)


We’re in Canada are you located


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

spiff39 said:


> (mic still hasn't turned up  hopefully it's still cool if I message you about your services after the 31st!)


no worries


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Nick, have you done much work with the Mini and Dirac?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Nick, have you done much work with the Mini and Dirac?


No. Whats the point if dirac is an auto tune? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> No. Whats the point if dirac is an auto tune?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



The point is quite simple: walking someone through the Dirac process, analyzing the results with REW and then tweaking them based on your expertise and experience. 
Auto tune doesn't mean the DSP comes with a robot that physically does the whole process for you, fyi... 
I paid someone to do it for me, and I am really glad I did!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bumping this. Long story short, I want a new car, and it looks like im going to have to work my ass off to get it. Remote Tuning is now available again. Just to reiterate the rules again...

1) you have GOOD internet where your car is parked
2) you have a laptop that isn't slow, and is ready to go with Room EQ Wizard and Teamviewer already downloaded on it. Both are free
3) you have a measurement microphone
4) you are competent enough to pause a track, play a track, and hold a microphone
5) you have a phone to call me on. If you arent in the US, you need to have FB messenger.
6) you have a DSP that isn't a buggy POS that will make me want to jam forks into my eyes
7) you have $300+ in your Paypal or venmo ready to go. $300 is the minimum, and goes up from there if you have rear speakers, want a 2 seat tune, etc etc..

and most importantly... DO NOT COME TO ME IF YOUR INSTALL IS NOT 100% READY! Doors not deadened yet? do not message me. "hey my install will be done in 2 weeks, can we do it then?".. don't do that. Gains not set yet? do not message me. "i have a minor problem with Xyz but its ok I'll figure it out after".. do not message me. Integrated into the OEM system but didnt do it properly ( i can verify that)... do not message me. I think you get it..

If you think that price is too much, tough. Learn on your own then. Its less than what i charge for a tune at the shop, which i think is only fair to you considering you arent getting my ears on it as well as verifying that the install is correct.

Another thing, i am only offering this in the mornings and evenings. *by that i mean between 8am-10am, and 8pm-11pm eastern time*. Dates are currently open ended.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

what's the new car?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> what's the new car?


Hoping to get a VW Golf R. Need something that my target market can at least somewhat relate to


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

cool cars


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> cool cars


Now let me as YOU this, since you are essentially my target market. If you showed up to my shop, not knowing much about me and I sat you in a 2016+ Golf R.. would it translate to you? would it feel relatable? What about a 2017+ Hyundai Genesis G80? Golf R is the one I really have my eye on, but that G80 is pretty nice too.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haven't you been following......Porsche can only relate to a Porsche.....lol

No matter the car, I think your install ability will speak for itself. It could be a Honda Accord or Dodge Ram or anything in between and you would sell based on how well you integrate the system.....best in the business. Nah, make it a Tesla Model S with Ludicrous....lol.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

Delorean with 1.21 gigawatts would impress me. The car to attract the local people shouldn't matter as long as you make other people's local audio guy look inferior in every way.


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

Can you do a dsr1. Would I need to run the software on Android x86 in a VM on the PC with team viewer.

Or could you talk me through the clikrty click


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I think any loaded mid range car with your install skills would connect with either side of the market spending line. Your choices are right on par in my opinion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

scooterfrog said:


> Can you do a dsr1. Would I need to run the software on Android x86 in a VM on the PC with team viewer.
> 
> Or could you talk me through the clikrty click


Nope

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Because it's **** you don't like it r you want the PC connection with no issues


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

scooterfrog said:


> Because it's **** you don't like it r you want the PC connection with no issues


I'd prefer pc connection with no issues. Its also been a while since I've tuned one of those. Shoot me a message and maybe we can figure something out. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaco.eb (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Nick,

wont let me PM since I’m a new member? Wondering if you’re still offering this anytime soon! Waiting for my UMI-1 to come in 🙂.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jaco.eb said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> wont let me PM since I’m a new member? Wondering if you’re still offering this anytime soon! Waiting for my UMI-1 to come in .


Yup. Just email me through my website 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

